
Show HN: Web-Vim – HTML page creator for Vim lovers - chinchang
https://kushagragour.in/web-vim/
======
jastr
This is a pretty interesting idea!

\- The current selection needs to be much more obvious. The box-shadow isn't
enough. \- It would be cool to realtime see the HTML that's being generated.
The HTML should be indented. \- "Edit" should take arguments rather than
switching focus to the element. \- After creating an element, it should be
selected (not it's parent) \- Easily link to 3rd party css, eg. bootstrap

